# Spiked monkey fist



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

Just a concept of mine that I decided to go ahead and make. For now the spikes are for looks, as I could not secure them how I wanted to.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Omg bro that's so hardcore I also had a similar idea using 3 inch nails and a baseball but the wood in the baseball kept falling apart very awesome concept bro


----------



## hightechparacordist (Feb 15, 2015)

Sick dude


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I really like that.


----------



## blackbelt38 (Jun 2, 2015)

NICE! I was thinking of doing this exact same thing. I have a bunch of different small spikes I want to experiment with.


----------

